# The French Batman



## billc (Dec 27, 2010)

There is a little controversy with DC comics decision on who the French batman will be.  Will the French be happy with the choice?

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/w...m-who-saves-france-from-nazis-and-communists/


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 27, 2010)

billcihak said:


> There is a little controversy with DC comics decision on who the French batman will be. Will the French be happy with the choice?
> 
> http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/w...m-who-saves-france-from-nazis-and-communists/


 
Oh dear. Muslims are causing the riots? France is the birthplace of riots and is probably one of the most homophobic, anti Semitic, anti Muslim, and rascist countries in the world and this article blames the Muslims for rioting lol. Obviously whoever wrote this doesn't know their history...Algeria anyone?


----------



## billc (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not getting a lot of love for the French from you Tez.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 27, 2010)

billcihak said:


> I am not getting a lot of love for the French from you Tez.


 

To be fair, she's partly right. However, it's the French notion of _liberte, egalite, fraternite_, that there are no Muslims, or African immigrants, but that they are all "Frenchmen" that has led to their problems, especially with disaffected Arabic and African Muslim young men-the rioters, in other words. Part of our countries strength is our diversity, and how, in spite of jingoistic "no hyophenated Americans"  speeches to the contrary, we've always encouraged our immigrant population to maintain their traditions and beliefs within their communities, and to maintain those communities themselves.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 27, 2010)

I`m no expert on the situation, partly by choice. But from what I`ve read the French have all these problems because their notions of liberty, equality, and fraternity are just so much noise. They`re wildly discriminatory against the muslim immigrants they let in. And the seeds they`ve sown are blossoming into huge internal problems. Considering how bigoted they are against so many groups and the way they turn on their "friends" I think it couldn`t happen to a nicer bunch.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, thats Awesome guys.  The French, I am told, hate Americans as well.  Is it cool if we head over there and burn their property, riot and generally act like violent uncivilized animals?  Because that's what I'm getting from the attitude of the responders here:

"France Hates them, so France Deserves this."


----------



## Omar B (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm just always surprised when comics make news.  Sometimes I forget it's some of the most riveting and thrilling literature being put out now, and much of it on a weekly basis.  _Batman Inc_ so far has been pretty good too.  Looks like the author of the article never read the book though, Batman Inc is him recruiting yes, but it's all extablished heroes who followed Batman's example.  Like England's Knight and Squire, or Mexico's El Gaucho.

Here's a page from The Return Of Bruce Wayne where he pretty much lays out his plan.  Notice current Batman (Dick Grayson), Robin (Damian Wayne) and Red Robin (Tim Drake) standing behind him in their civilian guises.






Your starting lineup - Batman (Bruce), Squire, Knight, El Gaucho, Batman (Dick)


----------

